# Is it because he's not neutered?



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

Put a belly band on him, clean the house real good again. Kennel him more or confine him to easy clean areas. Next time he messes the house lay him down next to it and clean it infront of him it might also help if you are not happy. ( you can mumble bad things too him in a disappointed voice) Then put him outside and if possible go with him. As soon as he goes outside act crazy and praise him and treat him with high value treats, you need to show him that peeing outside is winning the lottery and peeing inside is a bad day. I would also work on having him tell you when he needs outside, ring a bell, bark or something scratch at door you decide. The other part of this is don't rush it he is older and you might need to do this for a month or 2 so he forgets what he was doing.

As for neutering him I doubt the peeing in your own house is caused by not being neutered I have had and still have intact males that never pee in the house.


----------



## Jazztoon (May 27, 2010)

Thank you. I'll have to do some research on "belly bands", never heard of them (but then again, I am new to dogs). Is it painful or uncomfortable to him? What does it do that would prevent him from peeing inside? Would I have to remove it when he goes outside to potty?

I definitely need to make a bigger party when he goes outside. So far, I've had no reaction to his "accidents", just bring him outside and go clean up as I didn't want him to get "sneakier", but if it would work to show strong disapproval, I'll try it. I do know my husband yelled very loudly a few days ago because the dog started going on the carpet right next to everyone. My husband felt bad about his reaction and I thought the dog seemed a bit afraid of him afterward (only briefly) so I would be worried about that. But I suppose you didn't say "yell" LOL, just stern tone?



> I would also work on having him tell you when he needs outside, ring a bell, bark or something scratch at door you decide.


How would I go about teaching him this? I would love for him to learn to signal (our class doesn't pick up again 'till mid-Jan, so no opportunity to ask our teacher). I know it won't solve the whole problem as he seems to expressly hold some pee to dump inside, but it could help at other times when I feel like I'm constantly guessing.


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

Jazztoon said:


> Thank you. I'll have to do some research on "belly bands", never heard of them (but then again, I am new to dogs). Is it painful or uncomfortable to him? What does it do that would prevent him from peeing inside? Would I have to remove it when he goes outside to potty? Well all a belly band is a piece of cloth material big enough to go around his waist and his penis that is velcoed on. It is not to tight and it is not painful but I would think your dog should find it uncomfortable if he peed in the house with iot on as now he is all wet. Yes you would remove it when he is in his kennel or outside.
> 
> I definitely need to make a bigger party when he goes outside. So far, I've had no reaction to his "accidents", just bring him outside and go clean up as I didn't want him to get "sneakier", but if it would work to show strong disapproval, I'll try it. I do know my husband yelled very loudly a few days ago because the dog started going on the carpet right next to everyone. My husband felt bad about his reaction and I thought the dog seemed a bit afraid of him afterward (only briefly) so I would be worried about that. But I suppose you didn't say "yell" LOL, just stern tone? I wouldn't loose any sleep over your husbands yelling at the dog once. The thing with the yelling is you caught the dog in the act so perfect but if you frighten the dog it might of forgot what it had just done and a flight responce would of kicked in and then you just wasted a good correction by perhaps over correcting. Like I said a down stay right next to the mess as you clean it with some good *acting* on your part with the grumbling. I know this problem is frustrating but it is only pee and it can be cleaned up pretty easy.
> 
> ...


Teaching the speak basically you get your dog excited and when he makes a sound treat him and try again. Once your dog will speak on command then ask for the speak right before you open the door to let him out. If you are worried he has to go right away and might go on the floor infront of you don't practice this then. As you may teach the dog to pee to get outside. lol


----------



## Jazztoon (May 27, 2010)

Thank you for your clarifications. Your suggestions are very helpful. I'll give the bellyband a try and work on signaling to go outside (though I'll use a bell to not ruin what a nice quiet dog he is LOL)


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

Teaching a dog to speak on command will not cause your dog to become a barker dogs bark for reasons if you want to prevent barking find out what the underlying reason for the bark is and stop that. Actually Dr Ian Dunbar plays a game in his obeidence class where the first dog barks three times and then the next while all the others are being told to be quiet and are waiting there turns. He found go success in stopping barking this way and not making it worse.

But the bell works too:act-up:


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

It sounds to me like an adolescent male thing that neutering soon should resolve. A friend's dog started marking in the house around that age, and the snip snip took care of it. A belly band will take all the fun out of it in the meantime. 

As for peeing on command, I teach it to puppies by using my phrase *just as they begin to eliminate* so they learn to associate the phrase with the action. Once that association is made, you can use it as a reminder to pee/poop if they need to. I also housetrain puppies on lead.


----------



## Mark Keating (Sep 14, 2009)

I guess if you could make it as simple as possible I would say, the dog is peeing in the house because somewhere along the line he learned(in his mind)that its ok. So, even more simply, he has been allowed. So if he were my dog, I would take away the opportunity by keeping him in a crate and dealing with him like a puppy. Eventually you will make a new habit.
I would not allow the dog to potty anywhere in the house period. Crate-outside/potty-back inside and watch him like a hawk.
Eventually I think you will give him a new idea. I also believe most dogs want to be clean. 
Our Buff pooped downstairs on the couch once.
We moved him to the kennel for two months.
That was two years ago.
Just my thoughts!
Good luck
Mark


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

It is very easy to teach ringing the bell. At first, I had Penny swipe it with either her nose or paw before I took her out everytime. By the second day, she was swiping it on her own!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

One thing that has not been addressed yet is that you need to eliminate a physical problem for sudden accidents in the house. Take a urine sample to your vet to be checked. Make sure your boy doesn't have a urinary tract infection. It may not be the case, but to be fair, you need to eliminate that as a potential cause.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

> One thing that has not been addressed yet is that you need to eliminate a physical problem for sudden accidents in the house. Take a urine sample to your vet to be checked. Make sure your boy doesn't have a urinary tract infection. It may not be the case, but to be fair, you need to eliminate that as a potential cause.



Agreed!! I was just going to write a post saying the same thing.


----------

